# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  جبّارًا عصيًّا .. و .. جبَّارا شقيًّا (للتأمل)

## القارئ المليجي

هذا موضوع في "ملتقى أهل الحديث" أودُّ أن أنقُل لكم منه أطايِبَه:
كتب أبو معاذ المكي:
كثيرًا ما تأمَّلت وتعجَّبتُ في هاتين  الآيتَين في سورة مريم، وأنا مستيقن أنَّ هناك حكمةً من الله - سبحانه وتعالى  - في التفريق بين يَحيى وعيسى - عليهما السلام.
فالذي أحببت أن أطرحَه  في هذا الموضوع هو:
ما الفوائد التي تُستنتج من الفرق بين هاتين  الآيتين؟
هل أنَّ يَحيى - عليه السلام - لديه أبوانِ، فلذلك الخوف من أنَّه يكون عصيًّا  أكثر من أنَّه يكون شقيًّا، وأمَّا عيسى - عليه السَّلام - فبدون أبٍ يصير الخوفُ من أن يكون  شقيًّا أكثر؟
وهل يُستنتج أنَّ كثيرًا من الأطفال الذين لم يرَوا  أباءَهم - وخاصَّةً إخواننا الذين في رعاية الأيتام - هم أكثر جبروتًا وشقاوةً في  المجتمع، فلذلك ذكر الله أنَّ من النعمة التي أنعمها على عيسى - عليه السلام - أنَّه  لم يجعلْه جبَّارًا شقيًّا، فلذلك كان الاعتراف بالنعمة من قبل عيسى - عليه السلام  - أم أنَّ هناك حكمًا كثيرة غير ذلك؟
 العلم عند الله، لكنَّ الذي أتَمنَّاه أن يشاركنا كلُّ مَن لديه  معلومة ولو بسيطة من أقوال العلماء وتفاسيرهم عن سر التفرقة بين هاتين  الآيتين ,,,

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وكتب عمرو بسيوني:
هذا التَّأمُّل نفسُه وردني منذ قديم، ومثلُ هذا التفريق هو ما وقر في قلبي.
وفوقه أنَّ مخالفة الأبوين فيه زيادة معصية عن مخالفة الأمّ وحدها، فيسيء إلى الاثنين -
فكان مخالف الوالدين عصيًّا.
ومُخالفة الأمّ وحْدها من دون الأب - لأيّ سبب يقتضي فقْد الوالد - أعظم  جُرمًا من مُخالفةِ الوالدين؛ لضعفها وقلَّة حيلتها - لذا نبَّه الشَّرع على مزيد  الاعتناء بشأنها -
فكان مخالف الأمّ شقيًّا.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

[justify]بنحو ما ذكر الإخوة جاء في تفسير المراغي: (وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا) [مريم: 32] أي: ولم يجعلنى جبارا مستكبرا عن عبادته، ولا شقيا بعقوق والدتي وعدم البر بها).اهـ.
وصرّح النَّيْسابوري في تفسيره بحكمة التفريق؛ فقال: (وإنما نفى عن عيسى الشقاوة ولم ينف عنه المعصية كما نفى عن يحيى لما جاء في الخبر: «ما أحد من بني آدم إلا أذنب أو هَمَّ بذنب إلا يحيى بن زكريّا» ومن عقائد أهل السنة أن الأنبياء معصومون عن الكبائر دون الصغائر).اهـ.
ومن ألطف ما وقفت عليه تحليل الدكتورة بنت الشاطيء في "التفسير البياني" لكلمة (الشقاء)؛ فقالت: (الشقاء لغة: نقيض السعادة؛ وأصل استعماله في الشدة والعسر، والشاقي من الجبال: الحاد الميل الطويل. 
وحين تستعمل العربية الشقاء في التعب؛ فإن ذلك يكون بملحظ من الشدة والعسر، دون أن يترادف الشقاء والتعب، وهو ما نبّه إليه الراغب؛ بقوله في "المفردات": "كل شقاوة تعب، وليس كل تعب شقاوة". 
ويأتي الشقاء في الاستعمال القرآني خاصًّا بمحنة الضلال: 
إما بصريح اللفظ كما في آيتى: (فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى) [طه: 123]. (قَالُوا رَبَّنَا غَلَبَتْ عَلَيْنَا شِقْوَتُنَا وَكُنَّا قَوْمًا ضَالِّينَ) [المؤمنون: 106]. 
وإما بدلالة السياق كما في الآيتين: (يَوْمَ يَأْتِ لَا تَكَلَّمُ نَفْسٌ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ فَمِنْهُمْ شَقِيٌّ وَسَعِيدٌ (105) فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ شَقُوا فَفِي النَّارِ لَهُمْ فِيهَا زَفِيرٌ وَشَهِيقٌ) [هود: 105، 106]. 
وليس بعيدًا من معنى الضلال، عصيان أمر الله، في قوله تعالى خطابًا لآدم وزوجه: (فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى) وآيات مريم: (وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا) (وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا) (عَسَى أَلَّا أَكُونَ بِدُعَاءِ رَبِّي شَقِيًّا). 
وجاءت صيغة "أشقى" في ثلاث آيات، آية الشمس: (كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ بِطَغْوَاهَا (11) إِذِ انْبَعَثَ أَشْقَاهَا). والإضافة تقيده بالمضاف إليه، فهو أشقى ثمود وأضلها وأطغاها. والأشقى، معرفة بأل، في آيتي الأعلى والليل، والسياق فيهما متشابه ... ).اهـ.
وبالتأمل فيما ذكرته بنت الشاطيء ألحظ:
1-	ذِكر الشقاء مقرونا بالضلال في بعض المواضع؛ وقد نزّه الله تعالى نبيه عيسى عليه السلام عن الضلال؛ وقد ضلّ من ضلّ بقولهم: (الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ)؛ ولو أنهم كانوا أتباع المسيح حقا لتنزّهوا عن الضلال بعينه وهو عبادة البشر من دون الله. 
2-	عصمة الله تعالى نبيه عيسى عليه السلام من الشقاء الذي هو بمعنى التعب والشدة والعسر؛ فحفظه الله تعالى من نخس الشيطان فلم يستهلّ صارخا؛ ثم ما كان من رفع الله له؛ وقد افترى الكذب اليهود شيوخ النصارى في الصَّلب؛ فقالوا: (قتلناه وصلبناه) وما صلبوه؛ بل صانه الله وحماه وحفظه، وكان أكرم على الله وأوجه عنده من أن يبتليه بما يقولون. وهناك ما يمكن أن يقال؛ وأستغفر الله من الزلل.
[/justify]

----------


## ربا

يقول الدكتور فاضل السامرائي
الكلام في يحيى إخبار عن الله تعالى يخبر عنه (وَلَمْ يَكُن جَبَّارًا عَصِيًّا) هذا إخبار. أما مع سيدنا عيسى فهو يتكلم عن نفسه (قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا (30) وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا (31) وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا (32)) هذا يتكلم عن نفسه وذلك إخبار عنه، صار فرق. عيسى لا يمكن أن يقول ولم أكن جباراً شقيا لأنه الآن وُلِد هو يتكلم بعد الولادة فلا يصح أن يقول (ولم أكن جبارا شقيا). طبعاً كما لا تصلح ولم أكن جباراً شقياً هذا غيب لا تصلح ولا أكون جباراً شقياً هذا مستقبل. هو قال (وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا) هذا اعتراف بفضل الله عليه، ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عندما خلقه بهذه الصورة أخلصه له. ثم ذكر (قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا (30) وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ) هذا ناسب عدم الشقاء، كيف يكون النبي شقياً؟ وأيضاً لم يجعلني جباراً عصياً، النبي يكون عصياً؟! لا، إذن النبي لا يكون عصي ولا يكون شقي. العصيان من عمل الفرد ولذلك ربنا قال عن يحيى (وَلَمْ يَكُن جَبَّارًا عَصِيًّا) هو فعله. الشقاء والسعادة من الله فقال (وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا

----------

